# Never in my Life!



## Clear&PureBoostedHeart (Sep 28, 2011)

Did I ever envision myself packing up and walking out of a home, life and family we worked so hard to build. The day that changed everything was when she shouted ‘Shut your mouth!’. I am sure many will have questions and I will be glad to answer. I am at a crossroads that is very difficult. My faith and hope keeps me marching on for one reason only…our new angel toddler! She is the highlight of my life. She deserve to one day look back and say my parents truly fought for me to have a healthy family. And not repeating what our family trees destructiveness. I came from a broken home. Making communication to my wife probably through the years a bit tougher. She came from a broken home also. A passive and aggressive personality. Myself, I express probably a bit too much for her. As the summer began this year. Our toddler was just turning one. She left a note saying she was staying at a hotel and trying to get some perspective. I left the house in respect to her request a few days later. Giving her a bit more time. Than a week later she ask for three months. Four weeks ago she met me for dinner and gave me the full force of “I want away from you and a divorce”
We have been together for over 15 years and married for 12years. 
:smthumbup:


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

What is her reason for wanting a divorce?


----------



## Clear&PureBoostedHeart (Sep 28, 2011)

We have been fighting the past 3 years. No counseling was mention except a few times. The worse were the fights infront of our toddler. I screamed alot... so did she. But looks like during the separation and her getting some advice/ individual counseling. She told me I verbally abused her. IT LITERALLY broke me down. I know people take verbage arguements different. Her parents NEVER fought infront of her. Dad just met another woman. Had a relationship and came home one night when she was 14yrs and told her mom im outtie. Nice!! so I can see why she felt I controlled this or verbally abuse her. It was the biggest lesson I learned and have gotten help for myself. Calmer and am in complete peace. She seem to hate me for it though. Because now anything she says about me are Hatred and Anger. Very hard to deal with since we both came from humble beginnings in our early 20s. It truly is very sad to see such a beautiful girl become this way. I helped and am very awared of it. She refuse to see a pastor, counselor with me. Saying I step over the line fighting infront of our toddler. To make it a bit more complicated. I met my father after 30+yrs during this year and many fights. I can't say I was okay in the head this year 100%. Definitely alot of my own emotions flowing. So I told her all this. She said she cant forgive.!
Thanks for your reply Tacoma!


----------



## Clear&PureBoostedHeart (Sep 28, 2011)

I beleive communication differences, past money issue and how she handled it, personality differences all played a roll I say over 5-8 years. No infidelity.


----------

